# red gem lettuce?



## Watermelon (May 21, 2011)

Is this okay for a hermann? I searched tortoise table and I couldnt find it!

Thanks


----------



## Isa (May 21, 2011)

Yes you can, you can also buy the spring mix package, it contains this lettuce plus other greens. You can feed lettuce but part of a varied diet


----------



## Watermelon (May 21, 2011)

Thank you Isa, I gave Phoebe the red gem lettuce and she definetly preferred it over the plantain!


----------



## Jacob (May 21, 2011)

Yes Its Okay, Along With With Reg Red Lettuce,
I Perfer Spring Mix AS iSA Stated Its Great Stuff


----------



## Isa (May 22, 2011)

I am glad your little one liked it but do not forget that a varied diet is the key


----------

